# Main Fuel Tank - confirming a few things



## Jerry (Apr 13, 2019)

Here's are a few CAD's I drew for the Skybolt main fuel tank.

A few questions.

Since the fuel lines are coming out of the back of the upper, center wing tank I thought that it would be a good idea to have less fuel lines coming from the main tank... and just having it enter the main fuel tank in the back. Any issues with that?





Air vent line. Taking a look at Tony B's suggestion I have it coming out the back going to the top front. The upper fuel tank has it taking a 90 degree turn to the one side. Question: Should I have this going to the bottom at some point for any time I may go up-side-down? (see blue line on side view)







Does anyone have a source for one of the longer fuel neck fillers? The standard fuel neck is pretty small. I have a lot of area between the tank and the top skin on the fuselage and would like to lengthen the fuel neck.

Thanks...


----------

